# Treatment for my room



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

The room is fairly small, measuring 13x12.5x8. 2x4 stud construction with drywall, carpeted floor.

Seating is three 4' diameter bean bags against the rear wall. 2 windows on the left wall when facing the screen. A closet door on the right wall. I don't mind hanging treatments over the door or windows if it needs it.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Before I did anything else, I'd pull the subs forward so they're out of the corners a bit and pull the seating away from the wall behind you so you're not sitting right where all of the bass is building up.

Bryan


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

I've moved the subs off the rear wall about 1-1.5 ft, and also moved them next to the a/v rack with the mains closer to the side walls. It didn't really change the response much according to the graphs on my sms-1.

How would you go about treating the mid and high frequencies in that small of a room with my seating being close to the rear wall? Front wall, rear wall, side walls?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Move your existing panels behind the monitors closer to the screen to make room for corner treatments.

It doesn't surprise me that things didn't change a ton when the seating is still where every length mode in the room builds up.

Treat beside the speakers for boundary issues and past that for early reflections.

Thicker treatment on the wall behind the seating.

Bryan


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

bpape said:


> Move your existing panels behind the monitors closer to the screen to make room for corner treatments.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that things didn't change a ton when the seating is still where every length mode in the room builds up.
> 
> ...


What type of corner treatments? Chunk, or 4'' panels on a diagonal?

Should the corner treatments go floor to ceiling?

I can move the beanbags off the wall about a foot, should that help?

How thick for the back wall and how much to apply?

Sorry for all the questions.:help: The more I read on acoustics the more confused I get.

I just got rew up and running so I can post measurments as needed.

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

jeff76 said:


> What type of corner treatments? Chunk, or 4'' panels on a diagonal?


In order of preference:

Chunks
6" thick panels straddling
4" thick panels straddling
6" flat on the wall
4" flat on the wall



> Should the corner treatments go floor to ceiling?


If you can swing that, certainly



> I can move the beanbags off the wall about a foot, should that help?


Anything is better than nothing 2-3 feet would be even better.



> How thick for the back wall and how much to apply?






> Sorry for all the questions.:help: The more I read on acoustics the more confused I get.
> 
> I just got rew up and running so I can post measurments as needed.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem at all. Just understand that the most important thing is placement of speakers, subs, and seating. Treatment can certainly still help but the better starting point you have, the better results you'll get overall.

Bryan


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yah, it kind of sucks that it's such a small room. I have a bigger room, 15x20 but it's full of animal mounts and furniture.

I'm very limited with the speaker placement, sub placement, and seating in this small room.

Thanks for all the input so far. I will do what I can with it untill I build a bigger room.

4'' flat on the rear wall? How many panels?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

4" on the rear wall will be OK. Space it out a little if you can. Not sure how many seats you have but if 1 or 2, then 2 2x4x4" panels would be fine. A couch, may want to consider 3.

Bryan


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

What are the dimensions for your tri traps? I have electrical outlets in each front corner where they need to go. I use one of the outlets so it can't be covered.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Triangular dims are 17x17x24" Height is 47"

Bryan


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

What is the difference between the 2'' and 4'' thickness panels on the rear wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The 4" panel will reach a LOT deeper into the bass. 2" flat on a wall isn't going to do anything in the subwoofer range and not a lot below about 150Hz or so.

Bryan


----------

